# ممكن طلب في gprs و 3g



## i am the one (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انا طالبه فالشبكات وعندي مشروع للتخرج
وودي بمساعده
بحثي عن شبكة الأتصالات gprs و 3g فالله يخليكم اللي عنده اي معلومات تفيد يساعدني بيها

انا تقريبا خلصت الأساسيات وباقي اتعمق اكثر بالمعلومات


وشاكره لكم

:11:


----------



## maem (8 سبتمبر 2009)

you can search for "John Wiley" in mobile communications
2.5G GPRS
3G UMTS


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:

حبيت اعطيكي رابط فيه كتب قيمه من ضمنها كتاب اصداره 2007 عن ال 3G . وهذا الرابط :

http://free-ebooks.cc/books.php?id=642945234
بس تدخلي على الرابط بيكون في اعلى الشاشه اشي اسمه ( الفئة).
انتي اكبسي على الكبسه اللي على يسارها واللي اسمها telcommunications
وبس تضغطي عليها بيجيكي كتب عن الاتصالات . اكبسي على الصفحه 7 بكون هنالك كتاب عن 3G بتكبسي على صورته بيجيكي روابط تحمليه في الاسفل . 

واي شي خدامة انا جاهز.

وبتمنالك التوفيق.


----------



## i am the one (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## i am the one (14 سبتمبر 2009)

م. فايز عيسى قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> 
> حبيت اعطيكي رابط فيه كتب قيمه من ضمنها كتاب اصداره 2007 عن ال 3g . وهذا الرابط :
> 
> ...


 


شكرا كثير ع المساعده الله يجعلها فميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

العفو ... ما في اشي محرز. واي استفسار نحن بالخدامة.


----------

